# Which All-In-One has Autofeed Duplex Scanning?



## Funjunkie (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm new to working for myself and DESPERATELY NEED help with my home office; specifically, which All-In-One has all the features I need.

Most AIO's that I've researched are pretty similar: print, copy, scan, and fax. My main focus is in an AIO are:

1. Duplex autofeed scanning
- The autofeed scanning feature must scan automatically scan two-sided documents.
- The scan should be convertible into searchable format or into some text format.

2. Duplex printing and copying

3. Print quality photos.

I've contacted HP about the OfficeJet L7680 and L7780. The generic reply is that both machines offer duplex printing and copying; But no one has been able to confirm that it has duplex autofeed scanning and the ability to convert scanned documents into a text format.

Anyone? Please help. THANK YOU!


----------



## Funjunkie (Jun 15, 2008)

Is this the correct place to post my question?

I'm new to working for myself and DESPERATELY NEED help with my home office; specifically, which All-In-One has all the features I need.

Most AIO's that I've researched are pretty similar: print, copy, scan, and fax. My main focus is in an AIO are:

1. Duplex autofeed scanning
- The autofeed scanning feature must scan automatically scan two-sided documents.
- The scan should be convertible into searchable format or into some text format.

2. Duplex printing and copying

3. Print quality photos.

I've contacted HP about the OfficeJet L7680 and L7780. The generic reply is that both machines offer duplex printing and copying; But no one has been able to confirm that it has duplex autofeed scanning and the ability to convert scanned documents into a text format.

Anyone? Please help. THANK YOU!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

As Far as the converting scanned documants to text format you are going to need an OCR (Optical Character Recognition) program. There are several on the market but they are usually not cheap. However Open Office Suite may still include OCR features and it is a free download. Also some All in One units come with a lite version of an OCR program. But they are as I said a Lite version. Possibly limited in the features included. the url for this is www.openoffice.org . Beware though, the site is slow. It is a good program and can even import other Office suite program documant formats.


----------



## rtweezy (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure but I do believe that the Dell 968w can do all that you want, if you purchase the optional duplex option.


----------



## Funjunkie (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you. 

The Dell 968w has an optional duplexer. This duplexer, like many other AIO's is for printing, not scanning via the autofeeder.

OCR - So if I scan a document, does OCR recognize it as text? Will I be able to save the file into .doc or PDF and perform keyword searches?

Any other recommendations for an AIO that can duplex scan via autofeed?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've not seen auto duplex scanning on any device including very high end systems. Call HP and talk to them about your specific needs to see if there's anything in their product line that can do this.

Using OCR software is not 100% accurate. The documents would still need to be reviewed and possibly edited for accuracy.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Sadly, I have never seen a duplex autofeed scanner, although it may exist. As for converting scanned documents into editable text... you do not need specialized scanner for this, but it is a software issue. You need to ask what OCR software is packaged with the AIO. Best know are omnipage scansoft and Abby fine reader. There are others. If you have MS office, it also has an OCR programme.
I personally do not like AIO, as if one part breaks, you need to replace the whole machine. I personally use a canon fax machine, canon scanner and hp office inkjet printer. If you do not need colour, perhaps look at a hp mono lazer or brother mono lazer as they are cheaper to run.
I have had many scanners over the years, but like my canon the most. You can buy ones with autofeed although they are expensive.
In my opinion fax machines are pretty much all of the same, just get a medium priced one.
At the end of the day, you get what you pay for. In general, the cheaper the printer, the more expensive to run.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Aabbey Fine Reader Pro wold be a very accurate one. However, if you try to scan a document that is not clean and neat the accuracy of any of them goes down. As I said, Most OCR Programs are very expensive. ANother program I just found is Simple OCR http://www.simpleocr.com/Download.asp it is free as well


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've merged both of your threads together. Please do not start more than one thread for the same topic or question.


----------



## Funjunkie (Jun 15, 2008)

THANK YOU for your suggestions!

I'm looking for an AIO becuase I have limited space.

Call HP. They claim that the OfficeJet L7780 copies on both sided via the autofeed scanner. My question, which HP hasn't been able to answer is: If the unit can copy of both sides of a document via the top autofeed, why couldn't it scan both sides of a document into an electronic file? Isn't the process the same: feed two-sided document via autofeed, scan both sides, produce two-sided copy or scan?

Xerox, Visioneer and some other brands make duplex document scanners with color, but they are very pricey, >$800.


----------

